# Dr. Pepper and Jalapeños Venison Jerky



## Ishi (Jun 1, 2018)

This recipe turned out very well.
The only thing I did differently was I added a very small amount of Prague Powder #1
I didn’t get to eat much as the Mrs and my daughter devoured it the day after I made it:(


*DR. PEPPER JALAPENO BEEF JERKY RECIPE*



Dr. Pepper Jalapeno Beef Jerky
Prep Time
20 mins
Cook Time
2 hrs
Total Time
10 hrs 20 mins

How to make the Best Beef Jerky ever! Right at home.

Course: Snacks
Cuisine: Snacks
Servings: 1 pounds yield
Author: Susie Bulloch (heygrillhey.com)
Ingredients

1 2-3 pound beef eye of round roast thin sliced against the grain
For the marinade:

2 cups Dr. Pepper
2 jalapenos sliced
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 Tablespoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons black pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
Instructions


In a medium saucepan, combine all of the ingredients for the marinade. Bring to a boil and reduce the heat to a simmer for 10-15 minutes or until the mixture has reduced by half. You should have just over a cup of marinade. Chill the marinade completely.
Transfer the sliced beef to a gallon sized zip top bag and pour in the marinade. Massage the marinade into the meat and refrigerate for 8-12 hours, or overnight.
Preheat your smoker or oven to approximately 170 degrees.
Remove the meat from the marinade and dry each strip thoroughly by laying on paper towels. Transfer the strips to the grill grate, jerky rack, or cooling rack and smoke/cook for 2-3 hours (depending on the thickness of your slices, some thicker pieces can take 4-5 hours). Check often after the first hour to be sure your jerky is drying evenly. You are looking for jerky that is firm and still slightly pliable, but not soft. If you bend your jerky and it breaks, you've cooked it a little too long.
Place the finished jerky in a gallon zip top bag while it is still warm. Don't seal closed all the way. The jerky will steam in the bag slightly and this step will make the jerky moist. The jerky will last 3-4 days on the counter or 2 weeks in the fridge.
Recipe Notes
Grill used: CampChef SmokePro Lux Pellet Grill


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2018)

Your jerky looks fantastic!
Since we don't allow outside links, I replaced your link with the recipe.
It still shows who the author is, just no direct link.
Al


----------



## Ishi (Jun 1, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Your jerky looks fantastic!
> Since we don't allow outside links, I replaced your link with the recipe.
> It still shows who the author is, just no direct link.
> Al


As a newbie:D I’ll remember that in the future :oops:
I feel I might have made the slices to thick? They were probably 1/4 inch thick but they cooked up nice on the pellet grill


----------



## markh024 (Jun 1, 2018)

i make this with eye of round. My favorite jerky recipe!  I'm not a huge venison fan but it looks like you nailed it.  Great job! I use a camp chef as well. STX to be exact with jerky racks.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 1, 2018)

That looks good to me, thumbs up


----------



## Lance the welder (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for that buddy, I’m gonna try it out!


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 1, 2018)

Will have to give this recipe a try. I've done beef jerky 3 times now. All different styles. 

Haven't tried one quite like that recipe. But I like all the ingredients. So I'm sure I'll enjoy it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 1, 2018)

nice going.

try some root beer jerky. been years since i made some.

TIP: Take your jerky out of the zip bag, the bag will kill your jerky with the moisture build up.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 20, 2018)

I have some of this marinade cooling now...I plan to soak some venison overnight, then smoke with apple wood.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 20, 2018)

nepas said:


> nice going.
> 
> try some root beer jerky. been years since i made some.
> 
> TIP: Take your jerky out of the zip bag, the bag will kill your jerky with the moisture build up.


Nepas, can you expand on your Tip?  you just let yous cool on a rack?  Still moist?


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 25, 2018)

Did you smoke the jalapeno slices also? I finally dried mine today in the MES and dried the jalapeno slices also. Turned out great!


----------



## smokeandpicklejoe (Feb 22, 2022)

I love this recipe, I use it on beef, but have adapted the recipe slightly with spices. I really would like to add Prague powder NO1 but it’s so hard for me to work out. Obviously it’s a wet brine with salt content already in the brine/marinade. So using Prague powder NO1 surely I use the correct amount per size of meat, if I reduced the salt, would this adapt the cure at all or is that what the whole job of the Prague powder is for? Also as it’s cut into 1/2 cm strips how long do I cure this for? Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 22, 2022)

Looks really good! Just figured out why Rick was called nepas in here, I looked at the date lol! 

Ryan


----------

